# emerging tighvnc with server use flag.

## Ghoztrider

could someone give me a hand here and give me the correct verbage to emerge tightvnc with the server packages installed. If i just do  (emerge -av tightvnc) it tells me it will not install the server part of it. I did alittle surfing on this but didn't find an answer clear enough for me. I'm a little slow sometimes   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks for your help !

----------

## didymos

Add 'server' to the USE="..." in /etc/make.conf

or 

Add this to the file /etc/portage/package.use:

```

net-misc/tightvnc server

```

or

Do it on the command line:

```

USE="server" emerge -va tightvnc

```

The last one is only useful for testing something out, avoiding circular dependencies, that sort of thing.  It's only enabled for that one command.

----------

## Ghoztrider

thanks

----------

## junikur

Hi; 

I tried to install tightvnc in my amd64 Gentoo box  but I am still getting an error. Is there any way around this brick wall? 

Thank you.

 *didymos wrote:*   

> Add 'server' to the USE="..." in /etc/make.conf
> 
> or 
> 
> Add this to the file /etc/portage/package.use:
> ...

 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *junikur wrote:*   

> Hi; 
> 
> I tried to install tightvnc in my amd64 Gentoo box  but I am still getting an error. Is there any way around this brick wall? 
> 
> 

 

an error with the build is something completely unrelated. 

Suggest you make new thread, and include build information (e.g. build.log, make.conf, and emerge --info output)

----------

